# Colnago forbidden?



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

so the weekend tru or false ad was pulled/wasn't aware some brands are forbidden here.wtf thanks to those who replied & if the person who bought it off eBay Sun. pm you over paid by $500. / could be more if its not org. but a supermarket prop. good luck.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

No one has issues with Colnagos.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

I would love one personally, I just never find one in my size or someone thinks they have a gold mine because it is branded a Colnago.......


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I feel like I showed up late for something????

Cool looking bike, not the OP's?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I feel like the VRC was yet again pumped for info to write some guys auction for him.

Colnago Steel Vintage Mountain Bike Lugged Classic RARE 90's Lugged Collector | eBay


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I feel like the VRC was yet again pumped for info to write some guys auction for him.


Well then, it's a pity that no one has mentioned that these frames were well known in the industry for causing male pattern baldness and in some cases complete impotence.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

'02 NRS said:


> so the weekend tru or false ad was pulled/wasn't aware some brands are forbidden here.wtf thanks to those who replied & if the person who bought it off eBay Sun. pm you over paid by $500. / could be more if its not org. but a supermarket prop. good luck.


Love that you even call it an ad. $2 or gets deleted no matter what brand it is.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> Love that you even call it an ad. $2 or gets deleted no matter what brand it is.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes. That's exactly what I look like. Now I better head back in from recess.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Redbull.

Redbull out my nose.

You owe me a new keyboard, Bob


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

haha! Great movie.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

So the OP posted something over the weekend and it got dumped as spam?

All good, but I can't make heads nor tails of what he's getting at. 

These damn kids today and their truncated communication modes.....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Most ridiculous original post ever?


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

'02 NRS said:


> so the weekend tru or false ad was pulled/wasn't aware some brands are forbidden here.wtf thanks to those who replied & if the person who bought it off eBay Sun. pm you over paid by $500. / could be more if its not org. but a supermarket prop. good luck.


Trying to make sense of this hurt my head.

And the components on the Colnago hurts my eyes a bit.

Nice frame though.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I feel like the VRC was yet again pumped for info to write some guys auction for him.
> 
> Colnago Steel Vintage Mountain Bike Lugged Classic RARE 90's Lugged Collector | eBay


not even close/ so I posted to try to find some intelligent knowledge BEFORE mtb was put up for auction.owner was in some sort of rush so I had 2 days to decide & hoping someone here had seen/or heard of this Colnago example.didn't happen so I passed.was offered at $650. shipped but thats not the issue.was it real or a fake?no frame pantos except on the front lug.no clover on the bottom bracket shell.....live & learn.only fools think they know it all.thanks MTBR. no $2.00 ad lost here.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Yes, that's a Colnago MTB.
Now you know.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

With a better parts group $650 would have been an OK price. Cool bikes.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Yes, that's a Colnago MTB.
> Now you know.


ever heard or a Rabobank MTB team back in the day?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

My head just exploded


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Yup. No idea what they rode though
Mapei had a MTB team too and they rode Diamondbacks

I'm not sure what your point was there.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

'02 NRS said:


> was it real or a fake?no frame pantos except on the front lug.no clover on the bottom bracket shell.


Not every Colnago was covered in clover leaf cut outs or pantographs. In fact, about all that confirms is that it's not a 1980s Colnago road bike. 

Like I said in the other thread, the gilco tubing and the chromed lug with the clover are Colnago trademarks. Don't know if its a Rabo team bike. So far, nobody does.

Grumps


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Forbidden!


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*paint schemes/*



Shayne said:


> Yup. No idea what they rode though
> Mapei had a MTB team too and they rode Diamondbacks
> 
> I'm not sure what your point was there.


 the 2 paint schemes seem similar? yet try to find any info of a MTB colnago team.also note the panto fork + seat tube which primary subject differs,duel fender rear drop out eyelets - try & find them on another Colnago,no seat tube stay panto;need more none Colnago differences? thanks for your reply.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

It's almost as if he is trying to communicate with us


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Just gonna toss this out there. 

Perhaps get off the texting device, get to an actual keyboard, think about what you want to say, and communicate in well written, complete sentences that when read back, sound like the english language as opposed to poorly executed Madarin to English translations.

If your primary language isn't English, this will be a good exercise as well 

P.S. Nice looking bikes if they're yours, post up some more pics!


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*airhead/*



hollister said:


> My head just exploded


if you have nothing to contribute why post nonsense unless your padding your numbers.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Hollister's head almost exploded. 




(Padding my numbers, obviously)


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

If I were to summarize Mr. '02 Nrs's unprincipled animadversions I'd need only one word: two-faced. Here's a quick review: Mr. Nrs's hypocrisy is transparent. Even the least discerning among us can see right through it. I clearly hope you're not being misled by the "new Mr. Nrs". Only his methods and tactics have changed. Mr. Nrs's goal is still the same: to set the hoops through which we all must jump. That's why I'm telling you that Mr. Nrs's scare tactics are always accompanied by hyperbolic rhetorical claims that are clearly perceived after-the-fact as transparently inerudite. I won't dwell on that except to direct your attention to the impertinent manner in which he has been trying to arrest and detain his castigators indefinitely without charge, without trial, and without access to legal counsel.

Mr. Nrs accuses me of being splenetic whenever I state that he got into a snit the last time I pointed out that his conduct can be described as less than gentlemanly. All right, I'll admit that I have a sharp tongue and sometimes write with a bit of a poison pen, but the fact remains that if you are not smart enough to realize this, then you become the victim of your own ignorance. There are three fairly obvious problems with his press releases, each of which needs to be addressed by any letter that attempts to defend with dedication and ferocity the very rights that he so desperately wants to abolish. First, he uses his victim status as a kind of magic incantation to stifle debate, disparage critical analysis, and persuade us that anyone who disagrees with him is a potential terrorist. Second, the ideas backing up his insinuations are extremely obtuse and haughty. And third, I have begged his shills to step forth and tell Mr. Nrs what we all think of him—and boy, do I have some choice words I'd like to use. To date, not a single soul has agreed to help in this fashion. Are they worried about how Mr. Nrs might retaliate? I'll tell you the answer in a moment. But first, let me just say that Mr. Nrs's statements such as "Mr. Nrs's little empire is looking out for our best interests" indicate that we're not all looking at the same set of facts. Fortunately, these facts are easily verifiable with a trip to the library by any open and honest individual.

Personally, I don't expect Mr. Nrs to give up his crusade to kill the goose bearing the golden egg, but we'll see. Believe it or not, a few obstructionism-oriented kleptomaniacs actually want him to endow heathenism with a false legitimacy. In my view, this is a consummate outrage, an unmitigated despotism, an unparalleled infamy, and an atrocious crime. Astute observers have known for years that if he can't cite the basis for his claim that undiscoverable, unmeasurable, magical forces from another plane of existence have given him superhuman wisdom then he should just shut up about it. If I were a complete sap, I'd believe Mr. Nrs's line that we can stop particularism merely by permitting government officials entrée into private homes to search for oligophrenic ghastly-types. Unfortunately for him, I realize that Mr. Nrs is entirely mistaken if he believes that his opinions represent the opinions of the majority—or even a plurality. It may seem to many people, maybe even the majority, that he's exceptionally eager to blame our societal problems on handy scapegoats. His insuperable acrasia is partly to blame for that, but another part of the story is that knowledge is the key that unlocks the shackles of bondage. That's why it's important for you to know that when it comes time to take a stand, Mr. Nrs invariably dives for cover. Stated differently, if we let him sow the seeds of demagogism we'll be reaping the crop for quite a long time. Let me end by saying that I know that what I have written in this letter will send many readers (especially any who are big fans of Mr. '02 Nrs) into a tizzy or a tantrum. I am sorry, but I remind them that Mr. Nrs can't control his desire to have everything he wants and to have it now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good point H.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

All makes sense now.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Thesaurus don't fail me now.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

They only go by post count here, Holly...not word count!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Hollister, you are a true wordsmith. Luckily I have the necessary stupendous acumen to actually absorb what you've said! Brilliant. Surely Mr. Nrs. is now boiling over with unbridled excess passion more typically demonstrated by the outrageous behaviour of such learned statesmen as Mr. P. Pot. Do these individuals have exemplary penmanship? I think not, and it behooves fine gentlemen to elucidate their failings all too well when they rise up against so many of their betters who were merely asking for clarity and a return to days of yore when communication distinguished man from beast.

+ 1 rep for you!

Drew


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Not being someone who tends to view everything as a game of strategy ala Risk, I feel as though I have rather completely missed something. 

Ah well, that's why I'm going riding shortly......


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Um...yeah.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

H,
Thanks for the pithy explanation.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Not being someone who tends to view everything as a game of strategy ala Risk


Someone said Risk?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I see, I see.


----------

